# What next for VZW Galaxy Nexus owners?



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

The Nexus 4 will not be on Verizon. Can't blame Google for wanting to cut out the carrier to assert more control over the devices:

http://www.techspot.com/news/50644-google-announces-trio-of-nexus-devices-android-42-with-miracast-and-multiple-account-support.html

But where does that leave us Verizon subscribers? SIII, Note II, LG Optimus?

I'm loathing the Galaxy Nexus now--between the bad radios and the short battery life--and need to upgrade out of pocket well short of finishing my two year contract.

So I have want to stay with Nexus, I have to terminate my contract and move to T-mobile or AT&T. Or I can say bye to Nexus and stay with Verizon for the SIII or Note 2.

What are you all thinking?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, if you root your phone and install ROMs, then you don't really need the new Nexus since you can get an AOSP ROM running on the GS3 or something. I'm really disappointed that the phone doesn't have LTE. Apple is able to handle updates without the carriers getting in the way, why can't google?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Non removeable battery, LCD screen, 16gb of memory, and no lte? I wouldn't buy it if it were on Verizon. The sgs3 sounds much more appealing. However, I'm still happy with my nexus for now and can wait till the sgs3 price drops a bit.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going iPhone 5. Last phone was droid bionic. Maybe even try out that Nokia lumia windows phone. None of the new android phones are intriguing me like when the gnex came out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

My contract isn't up until June so I'm captive until then. If Moto releases a Nexus I'll go w that.

But regardless I'm certainly not sticking w Vzw. Tired of the BS. Switching to T-Mobile. Decided months ago. When the time comes, if the Nexus 4 is the only new Nexus, I'll buy it.

b • a • k • e • d


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Still got another year with verizon. I am hoping verizon gets a variant of the nexus 4 with out the nexus brand but still a google experience device similar to the xoom or droid 1. Thats probably not going to happen but in a year a new nexus will be announced so hopefully the whole cdma/lte/carrier mess is sorted out by then. Motorola nexus with lte? lol


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm still debating too. I would love better battery life and a better screen. Having to pay full price for a letter phone to keep my unlimited data may push me to t mobile. A $350 phone and $30 a month for 5 gigs is hard to beat. So I guess saving hundreds may push me towards it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been with vzw for years. I would leave for a nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got the Galaxy Nexus a few months ago(like in May or June), so I'm stuck in contract for two more years







Still debating on just paying the ETF and getting the Nexus 4.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

the GNex beats the Nex4 in a few catagories, idk what some of you are complaining about. We will get the same 4.2 that the Nex4 has, we have 32gb, LTE, AMOLED, removable battery, unlimited data (most of us) and kick-ass coverage (VZW may be expensive and pull some shit, but their goal is coverage and customer service, and they do those in spades).

Nexus 4 is a bad ass phone, but not all much better than our Galaxy Nexus.

edit- and that is why i (and im sure others) chose the GNex, longevity. The only phones with 4.2 are Nexus phones and will only be Nexus phones for some time, rejoice in that fact


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> the GNex beats the Nex4 in a few catagories, idk what some of you are complaining about. We will get the same 4.2 that the Nex4 has, we have 32gb, LTE, AMOLED, removable battery, unlimited data (most of us) and kick-ass coverage (VZW may be expensive and pull some shit, but their goal is coverage and customer service, and they do those in spades).
> 
> Nexus 4 is a bad ass phone, but not all much better than our Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> edit- and that is why i (and im sure others) chose the GNex, longevity. The only phones with 4.2 are Nexus phones and will only be Nexus phones for some time, rejoice in that fact


The Amoled HD, that some people think is a better, i think its worse. It sounds like lg is going similar to what htc did on there one X which almost everybody has said is a better screen. No yellowish whites , and truer color saturation. personally on my Gnex i use a different kernel just to make the colors look more natural. and the s4 pro far surpasses the TI Omap we have. the TI processor, even being dual core, is at the bottom of the barrel, the s4, and s4 pro quad core, give a much much better performance and also better battery life. So even having a non removable battery in the nexus 4, with the better processor will help equate to much better battery life then we have. Also depending on the radios, which we wont know till it comes out. I agree LTE is a downer, but alot of people use their home wifi's anyways which usually will give better, more consistent speeds. And 16GB isnt that bad of storage, considering all the cloud based services out there. All in all, the nexus 4 is a tremendous upgrade over the Gnex, especially taking hardware into consideration. Yes we all will have 4.2, but i can guarantee even if we overclock and set the governor to performance, we wont match the performance of the nexus 4, which doing that would also give us probably less then half the battery life of the nexus 4.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> the GNex beats the Nex4 in a few catagories, idk what some of you are complaining about. We will get the same 4.2 that the Nex4 has, we have 32gb, LTE, AMOLED, removable battery, unlimited data (most of us) and kick-ass coverage (VZW may be expensive and pull some shit, but their goal is coverage and customer service, and they do those in spades).
> 
> Nexus 4 is a bad ass phone, but not all much better than our Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> edit- and that is why i (and im sure others) chose the GNex, longevity. The only phones with 4.2 are Nexus phones and will only be Nexus phones for some time, rejoice in that fact


The screen is debatable. Sure, we have Amoled, but IPS is pretty good too(and more crisp it seems). And yeah, we have removable batteries, but if the OS is optimized enough, a phone with an 1850mah battery could outlast a phone with a 2100mah battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

auxiliarypie said:


> the GNex beats the Nex4 in a few catagories, idk what some of you are complaining about. We will get the same 4.2 that the Nex4 has, we have 32gb, LTE, AMOLED, removable battery, unlimited data (most of us) and kick-ass coverage (VZW may be expensive and pull some shit, but their goal is coverage and customer service, and they do those in spades).
> 
> Nexus 4 is a bad ass phone, but not all much better than our Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> edit- and that is why i (and im sure others) chose the GNex, longevity. The only phones with 4.2 are Nexus phones and will only be Nexus phones for some time, rejoice in that fact


Some of the pluses you mention are specific to Verizon and Sprint variants and you're comparing them to the GSM Nexus 4. The GSM Galaxy Nexus from the Play Store also only has 16GB max and no LTE. I have a Verizon Nexus and really want a GSM Nexus even though I have unlimited. The reasons being better battery life due to a single radio and that GSM Nexus devices will get updates straight from Google without CDMA specific propietaries and extra testing. Plus since AOSP is built for the GSM phones they tend to be the most optimized and have the largest crowds.

But Nexus 4 is not an option if you want to stay on Verizon because at this point there are no plans for it to be on Verizon that I'm aware of. I agree with you on the lack of 32GB storage.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I picked up a 32gb S3, and planned on switching back and forth, between it, and my GNex. After having the S3 for a bit, I am convinced that it can stand alone, and have decided to part with the Nexus.


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

Been very happy with my Gnex. Don't see any need to upgrade in the near future. When I do it will be to another Nexus device,


----------



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably switch the RAZR Maxx HD


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll either wait for next year's nexus (which will hopefully be available on Verizon) or see which other phones get an active development community and wait for a good swappa deal


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> Non removeable battery, LCD screen, 16gb of memory, and no lte? I wouldn't buy it if it were on Verizon. The sgs3 sounds much more appealing. However, I'm still happy with my nexus for now and can wait till the sgs3 price drops a bit.


feel the same way. It sounds like a downgrade.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm heartbroken and pissed. I used to be loyal to Verizon but with their lies and broken promises I could care less if they drown. They are digging their own holes.
Nexus or nothing...you hear me Verizon? Shape up or you will lose customers by the hundreds of thousands.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I'm heartbroken and pissed. I used to be loyal to Verizon but with their lies and broken promises I could care less if they drown. They are digging their own holes.
> Nexus or nothing...you hear me Verizon? Shape up or you will lose customers by the hundreds of thousands.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


As soon as they find some way to screw me out of my grandfathered unlimited I will be dropping them like a bad habit.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Barf said:


> As soon as they find some way to screw me out of my grandfathered unlimited I will be dropping them like a bad habit.


That's what I say also.

I'm still perfectly happy with my GNex, not looking to change any time soon. Would be nice to have the Nexus 4 but no biggie, we'll get the new version of Android that's what I care about the most. The 8MP camera would be nice though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> That's what I say also.
> 
> I'm still perfectly happy with my GNex, not looking to change any time soon. Would be nice to have the Nexus 4 but no biggie, we'll get the new version of Android that's what I care about the most. The 8MP camera would be nice though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah all I need is 4.2. The new camera app, built in toggles, and lock screen look tight.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I think my next phone will be the next iphone. I love my nexus, but my favorite feature of the phone is the camera, an the Iphone truly excells in this area.

Iphone just works, and it works well.

I picked up the Nexus for 1.00 at best buy cause it was a deal at the time.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> I think my next phone will be the next iphone. I love my nexus, but my favorite feature of the phone is the camera, an the Iphone truly excells in this area.
> 
> Iphone just works, and it works well.
> 
> I picked up the Nexus for 1.00 at best buy cause it was a deal at the time.


Be aware of the purple hue that the new iPhone has in the photos..

The S3 has been reviewed to have a better camera, but whatever you want to do.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

cobjones said:


> Be aware of the purple hue that the new iPhone has in the photos..
> 
> The S3 has been reviewed to have a better camera, but whatever you want to do.


Don't bother, he's already lost. The fanboys have him now lol


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm probably in the minority here, but my next phone will be whatever works the best in terms of being a convenient smart phone device, so not necessarily a Nexus. The openness and freedom of my GNex have been great, but I could live without that as I have things like good call quality/signal, battery life, build quality, and everyday performance/usability.

Perhaps by the time my upgrade comes a Nexus device will fit that bill (Moto?) but being on Verizon I don't have much faith that will happen.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Basically i just cracked my phone so i have a few options. 1)Ride out my old screwed up phone and grab a n4 when vzw screws up my unlimited. 2)Buy a new gnex for vzw and keep on trucking. 3)Stay on vzw and use my upgrade in december for the note 2 or razr hd. As much as i wanna jump ship im on my inlaws business account with unlimited and i dont wanna screw up their lines lol. but the nexus 4 has given me a reason to start looking around at other carriers and my options


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

HTC 8X 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm starting to eye the HTC dlx myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I'm starting to eye the HTC dlx myself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


The physical back/home/recent buttons are a turn off, though I'm sure you could find some mod like the sg3 has for soft buttons on screen.

Saw a few s4 rumors, may have to wait for it or the next nexus.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be getting the Nexus 4 on release day then paying the ETF and switch to T-Mobile's $30 a month plan where I get 100min, unlimited txt, and 5gb of 4g data.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I'll wait and see what happens to Verizon and the nexus 4 come January.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

nativi said:


> I think I'll wait and see what happens to Verizon and the nexus 4 come January.
> View attachment 34072
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If only Verizon would allow Google to sell unsubsidized LTE Nexus phones on the Play Store for the same price as the GSM counterparts. A guy can dream, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

androidfanatic said:


> The Nexus 4 will not be on Verizon. Can't blame Google for wanting to cut out the carrier to assert more control over the devices:
> 
> http://www.techspot....nt-support.html
> 
> ...


 I'm still holding out on there being multiple nexus units and probably looking into the HTC DLX if it will exist.


----------



## raheel (Apr 2, 2012)

I think most of us are forgetting that most nexus phones come out on a designated carrier for the first six months, and then a reiteration is typically released for a device outfitted for another set of carriers. Remember Nexus S? That followed with an initial release, and then a similar device with 4g enabled came out for Sprint. Maybe Nexus 4 will follow the same pattern, with a Nexus 4 LTE version to follow.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

raheel said:


> I think most of us are forgetting that most nexus phones come out on a designated carrier for the first six months, and then a reiteration is typically released for a device outfitted for another set of carriers. Remember Nexus S? That followed with an initial release, and then a similar device with 4g enabled came out for Sprint. Maybe Nexus 4 will follow the same pattern, with a Nexus 4 LTE version to follow.


I don't think that'll happen, I would love for it to happen though. But after hearing their reason for not including it I feel as though they will just wait it out and see how lte develops. And I don't feel that it will get where it needs to be in time for an iteration type device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

HTC DLX for sure.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

raheel said:


> I think most of us are forgetting that most nexus phones come out on a designated carrier for the first six months, and then a reiteration is typically released for a device outfitted for another set of carriers. Remember Nexus S? That followed with an initial release, and then a similar device with 4g enabled came out for Sprint. Maybe Nexus 4 will follow the same pattern, with a Nexus 4 LTE version to follow.


Not this one. This one isn't coming out for any carrier. There's no LTE because of CDMA and you can't sell a unlocked CDMA phone.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

nativi said:


> I think I'll wait and see what happens to Verizon and the nexus 4 come January.
> View attachment 34072
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It will probably have a big Verizon logo on the back instead of the Nexus. Probably won't get updates on time either because of CDMA and Verizon.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Not this one. This one isn't coming out for any carrier. There's no LTE because of CDMA and you can't sell a unlocked CDMA phone.


So what if they did just an lte phone for Verizon? I mean I know Verizon wouldn't allow it but us that because of technical limitations or just verizon being stupid?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm quite happy with my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon. As long as AOKP keeps up with their Toro releases I see no reason to upgrade.

I have an upgrade coming to me in February of 2013. I'm going to keep my Galaxy Nexus and forget about upgrading.

T-Mobile is an option but they're even worse in the coverage department than Verizon is in my neck of the woods. AT&T? Not just no, but hell no. I ran to Verizon because I dropped calls on AT&T more times than I could count. Failed call. That was what I saw on a daily basis on AT&T.

No LTE? That's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

trparky said:


> I'm quite happy with my Galaxy Nexus on Verizon. As long as AOKP keeps up with their Toro releases I see no reason to upgrade.
> 
> I have an upgrade coming to me in February of 2013. I'm going to keep my Galaxy Nexus and forget about upgrading.
> 
> ...


Yes the more that i look around the more that i start to lean more toward t mobile. But they're service at my house is pretty crappy, but at my school they have good service. I spend more time on my phone at school but i don't gave a house phone so i need a phone that works at home. Lte is not really that big of a deal to me, i mean dont get me wrong i love it but I only result use it to download nightlies and my crack flashing days are slowing down so its even LEDs of a priority now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> So what if they did just an lte phone for Verizon? I mean I know Verizon wouldn't allow it but us that because of technical limitations or just verizon being stupid?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Technical. There's no Voice over LTE as yet, I don't think, so you'd need the other facets of the network to facilitate that and texting. That's why if there's an LTE radio in a phone, it's bundled with CDMA. At least on Verizon...


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

My vzw contract is up in Feb, my plans are to get the N4 and put it on straight talk(T-Mobile has poor service and no 4g here, straight talk does) Gnex is my first nexus device and I loves it! But I will be switching.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bydh (Apr 9, 2012)

I got my gnexus in late january, and while the option of flashing custom roms with the latest version of android has been fun, it's also a huge pain the butt.

Basically, getting the vzw gnexus wasn't any different than my experience with the my old HTC incredible. Both phones had great developer support and plenty of roms and kernels to flash. It's just too bad that we'll never really have a true nexus device on Verizon.

Really just looking for a phone with decent battery life (gnexus really stinks in that department). I will wait and see if the HTC dlx or dna pan out and then pick the phone with the best balance of features be it some upcoming HTC, galaxy s3 or iphone 5.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

winner00 said:


> It will probably have a big Verizon logo on the back instead of the Nexus. Probably won't get updates on time either because of CDMA and Verizon.


Well that matters none as we are rooted and will have the latest and greatest. If I was a regular consumer I probably wouldn't know better. But I'm rooted so whether Verizon updates it or not who cares I just want another Verizon nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

According to my business account manager at VZW VoLTE should be arriving sometime in the latter half of 2013. Hopefully just in time for Google's annual October announcement of the 5th Nexus. I'm getting the itch for a new device, but I have to admit that my GNex is still serving me well. I'm also a pretty heavy network user, and I have great LTE coverage in my area. I'll probably stick it out with my GNex on VZW until they kick me off of unlimited.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

This means nothing. Verizon won't conform to aosp for the nexus 4 on lte, so why would they compromise on volte? Derp derp, Muhammad jihad.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

I really am not happy with vzw, waiting for my contract up to go to sprint, who knows what badass phones would be around by then. I miss my gnex.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

All these comments about tmobile. If I wanted coverage similar to the vonage phone (connects to any wifi) I would get tmobile. But I like to use my phone when im outside of certain areas. Down here they have ONE tmobile store. Reason why they only have one is because one store and 2 employees can handle the whole load of people buying tmobile. They have a whole 35,000 towers. But i bet only 10 of them actually have equipment on them because they SUCK.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I was actually thinking about posting this exact thread earlier today. Glad to see others are thinking ahead.

I'm really unsure of what I want to do. I enjoy my GNex, but the battery life is downright atrocious. 2.5 hours of screen on time if I'm lucky...and this is with 3G/wifi. I have extra batteries, but it's such a hassle to have to make sure extras are charged and with me. Plus, I feel like the phone just has old internals. I'm itching to try 4.1 or 4.2 with these new beefed up processors. I'm running Liquid's RC7 with Trinity Kernel and I still experience hiccups every now and then that get on my nerves. The camera also leaves a lot to be desired.

I've been looking into the Galaxy Note 2 - that screen intrigues me, and the battery life/speed just seem awesome. I REALLY don't the way Touchwiz looks, though. It's not even so much the icons and such since that can be changed. I don't even like the look of the Messaging app. Stock 4.0+ looks so much sleeker. Even if the VZW Note 2 can eventually get unlocked and rooted, AOSP would limit the functionality of the S-Pen. Plus, my email client for when I start working cannot be run on a rooted device (GOOD For Enterprise).

I don't know what else to do, really. We have a line that can be upgraded on November 20th and it looks like my options are pretty slim. I'm even (most likely not, though) considering a move to the iPhone 5. As I finish up my senior year at college and enter the workforce, I just want something that works and has great battery life.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> I was actually thinking about posting this exact thread earlier today. Glad to see others are thinking ahead.
> 
> I'm really unsure of what I want to do. I enjoy my GNex, but the battery life is downright atrocious. 2.5 hours of screen on time if I'm lucky...and this is with 3G/wifi. I have extra batteries, but it's such a hassle to have to make sure extras are charged and with me. Plus, I feel like the phone just has old internals. I'm itching to try 4.1 or 4.2 with these new beefed up processors. I'm running Liquid's RC7 with Trinity Kernel and I still experience hiccups every now and then that get on my nerves. The camera also leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> ...


i had strong feelings about the note 2 at first but the more i thought about it the more i decided its just not the right device for me. Id be flashing roms left and right and few would have s pen support so they basically defeats the purpose. plus no on screen keys completely kills the whole jelly bean interface for me. and battery life on my gnex is getting worse and worse i feel like. and with a cracked screen this phone wont be usable for much longer.

i also considered the iphone 5 but something about the proportions are just weird to me, plus with so much invested (both financially and emotionally) into android i dont think i could ever leave the platform for something else.

the razr hd had my attention as well but the subpar camera just ruins an otherwise stellar phone. the locked bootloader is a turn off as well, though not nearly as important as the camera for me.

my hope is that when my contract is up in december ill be able to switch to straight talk, tmobile was my first choice but their service in my area is less than acceptable. my main worry is as soon as i switch i just know verizon will announce a n4. ik its not likely but my luck would permit this to happen. case in point i just picked up a 16gig n7 about 3 weeks ago and now there is 32gig.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Mrmidnight said:


> My vzw contract is up in Feb, my plans are to get the N4 and put it on straight talk(T-Mobile has poor service and no 4g here, straight talk does) Gnex is my first nexus device and I loves it! But I will be switching.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Make sure you stay under 2gb of data. A lot of reports of straight talk users being throttled and cut off for using to much data (>2gb).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> i had strong feelings about the note 2 at first but the more i thought about it the more i decided its just not the right device for me. Id be flashing roms left and right and few would have s pen support so they basically defeats the purpose. plus no on screen keys completely kills the whole jelly bean interface for me. and battery life on my gnex is getting worse and worse i feel like. and with a cracked screen this phone wont be usable for much longer.
> 
> i also considered the iphone 5 but something about the proportions are just weird to me, plus with so much invested (both financially and emotionally) into android i dont think i could ever leave the platform for something else.
> 
> ...


Your first problem, was considering the iPhone 5, the second was that the note 3 is already in the making.


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

kendall316 said:


> The Amoled HD, that some people think is a better, i think its worse. It sounds like lg is going similar to what htc did on there one X which almost everybody has said is a better screen. No yellowish whites , and truer color saturation. personally on my Gnex i use a different kernel just to make the colors look more natural.
> AMOLED still has a higher contrast ratio and response time, AOMLED is far from perfect but it does do some things better, and it is still a pretty great screen. Same resolution as the N4 really helps the GNex's case here, if the N4 had a 1080p screen or something, there would be no comparison.
> 
> and the s4 pro far surpasses the TI Omap we have. the TI processor, even being dual core, is at the bottom of the barrel, the s4, and s4 pro quad core, give a much much better performance and also better battery life. So even having a non removable battery in the nexus 4, with the better processor will help equate to much better battery life then we have.
> ...


the bullets are my responses


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll be leaving Verizon in March or May, I forget when my wife's contract is up. I am eating the ETF since I am on contract until October because I had to buy the nexus at upgrade pricing after my Bionic turned out to be the worst purchase I have ever made.

I will end up on either AT&T or Sprint, depending on which note variant is available at the time most likely.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had no issues with my Galaxy Nexus since I got it a week after it was released. I understand that the hardware is starting to age a bit and that are better options out there in regards to battery life, among other features, but I have no desire for any of them. The only thing that would make me start to consider getting a new phone would be if developer support drastically died off, and I don't see that happening anytime soon. Besides, I won't have an upgrade available until next December and I am willing to be patient enough to wait and see what will be available then.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Keeping the Gnex and thinking about getting the Nexus 4 on a prepaid. My next verizon phone will be the one that has their bootloader unlocked first besides the GS3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Basically i just cracked my phone so i have a few options. 1)Ride out my old screwed up phone and grab a n4 when vzw screws up my unlimited. 2)Buy a new gnex for vzw and keep on trucking. 3)Stay on vzw and use my upgrade in december for the note 2 or razr hd. As much as i wanna jump ship im on my inlaws business account with unlimited and i dont wanna screw up their lines lol. but the nexus 4 has given me a reason to start looking around at other carriers and my options


Just beware! Engadget has been following the Verizon Grandfathered data policy. The latest I recall reading is you lose grandfathered data when you purchase a subsidized phone...or they say you can't have it anymore. My plan is stick with Gnex, run out my contract and purchase the next phone unsubsidized so their computers never query my plan. Sure I'm paying more for a phone up front but I abuse my data so much I'm really saving money.

RE: Nexus 4 I really want the device but I'll hang out for the Nexus 5 (4.1?) the nexus 4 is a cool device but other than that sweet sweet quad core processor there isn't much really making me want to hop on the bandwagon. I can say my next phone will be a nexus phone. I love the openness.


----------



## lippstuh (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm starting to get bored of the Galaxy Nexus. It's starting to look a little dated with all the new phones with thin bezels, thin profiles, and high res screens. My biggest gripe is the shitty camera our Gnex has and the battery life. I love using my phone but I hate seeing how little use I get for it. I enjoy my phone a lot, I want to be able to use it and not worry so much about the battery life.

I would want the Nexus 4, but like all Nexi (?) it is missing a few things that would have made it the perfect device. Storage, removable battery and LTE are the biggest downers. Everything else about it is GREAT! I honestly don't see Google releasing another Nexus phone until next year. Their naming conventions N4, N7, and N10 makes it look like there is no room for another Nexus phone. I'd like to see a N4 "HD" aka a very very high end nexus device, but that's just not their style and it would just confuse the brand even more.

I too thought about going to the iPhone 5, but honestly the ecosystem needs a major overhaul.... I want a premium phone that is perfect all around, especially hardware. I love the Android platform, but I want a premium device and that's what the iPhone has; premium hardware and performance. I want that in my Android. Don't flame me, most can agree we want and iPhone-quality Android Nexus. GS3? Nah its already too old and too plastic.

I'm sticking with my Gnex for at least another 6 months. Hopefully something else will come out next year. GS4? Hmmm


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

It is tempting to get a prepaid line and the Nexus 4 for 300.00

However, at some point, Finances don't allow a hobby.

Im fine with my one line and my Nexus.

By the time I upgrade im sure there will be Extremely Efficient tweaked out quad core processor phones with 4 gigs of ram..

And, then they will have nearly the processing power of my laptop..

But I dont care for now


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ampersandthemonkee said:


> Just beware! Engadget has been following the Verizon Grandfathered data policy. The latest I recall reading is you lose grandfathered data when you purchase a subsidized phone...or they say you can't have it anymore. My plan is stick with Gnex, run out my contract and purchase the next phone unsubsidized so their computers never query my plan. Sure I'm paying more for a phone up front but I abuse my data so much I'm really saving money.
> 
> RE: Nexus 4 I really want the device but I'll hang out for the Nexus 5 (4.1?) the nexus 4 is a cool device but other than that sweet sweet quad core processor there isn't much really making me want to hop on the bandwagon. I can say my next phone will be a nexus phone. I love the openness.


Yea I'm aware of losing when you use an upgrade. And honestly I don't mind paying full price to keep unlimited.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kusanagi Fire (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm going to admit having some hardware envy when reading about the Nexus 4, particularly in terms of the camera and quad-core processor (more the 2 GB of RAM though). Inductive charging is cool, but not at the expense of a non-removable battery. Also disappointed with no LTE and no 32 GB model since I enjoy listening to lossless music, which Google Music doesn't cover.

My hope is for next year's line of Nexus devices to have a CDMA/LTE variant. Verizon got skipped over for the Nexus One and S, but the Galaxy Nexus made it just in time for everyone coming off contract from the OG Droid. Next year will be the same with Galaxy Nexus adopters coming off contract. Motorola, if anyone, can get a "Nexus" device on Verizon. Honestly, I'm not that bummed about not receiving updates straight from Google. As long as the developer community is there to bridge the gap, I'm good. Basically, any phone that doesn't have a locked bootloader but has a robust community involved will fit the bill. Verizon's network is amazing and I don't want to have to worry about not having reception if I happen to be traveling or if I land a job elsewhere after school.

Wanted to say that I completely agree with the people talking about the Note 2. It looks like a fantastic device, but it absolutely needs TouchWiz for the S-Pen. Flashing AOSP would just ruin the entire novelty of the Note in my opinion.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally, the newer phones aren't calling me at all. Quad-core? I'm not tempted by it. I see no need for a quad-core CPU for the things that I do on my phone.

I do some email, web browsing, and texting. Nothing special. I don't do gaming in my phone, I have my tablet to do that. Yes, it would be nice to get better battery life but I'm looking into one of those extended batteries for that issue.

So again, the newer quad-core CPU phones don't tempt me at all. I like the Nexus, I see no need to get an upgrade. If my Nexus dies, I'll be on Swappa.com getting another.

As long as development keeps going for the Nexus, I'll keep it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strokess91 (Dec 3, 2011)

so lemme get this straight....the nexus4 will only be on at&t and t-mobile?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

strokess91 said:


> so lemme get this straight....the nexus4 will only be on at&t and t-mobile?


sorta, only tmobile officially. but it will be sold unlocked so it will work on any gsm carrier. no cdma version yet, and honestly i dont think well see a cdma version of the n4


----------



## illegalsmile (Jan 4, 2012)

I JUST bought a mint used GNex and I'm excited! My Droid X has run its course and after rom'ing my sisters Fascinate I'm impressed with Samsung. I don't like to play into carriers games of buy the latest greatest every 2-years and the whole subsidy thing...

I have a question and rather than start a new thread I thought I'd just use this one 

I'm off contract unlimited 3G, will I still have unlimited 3G (maybe 4G?) when I activate my GNex?


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Sadly we've come to the point when phones become old after less than a year. Really dreaded the day and it will only get worse (Moore's Law). As for the phones... I was looking at the Note 2, but I had the Note 10.1... returned it. Nuff said. The new HTC DNA is intriguing, but there will be better phones with 1080p in the near future. So that got me thinking about the future, and decided to wait till the quad-core Exynos 5450 to show up in a phone as it will most likely also have a 1080p screen (that will probably be the standard of 2013). That will be my next phone, end of story. The GNex will stay updated as usual so I have no worry there, but will be getting a Nexus 10 to hold me over with its 5250


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't afford to ETF Verizon like I want, so the GNex is mine to use for another year.

-Brought to you by Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## 0dBu (Sep 13, 2012)

kendall316 said:


> The Amoled HD, that some people think is a better, i think its worse. It sounds like lg is going similar to what htc did on there one X which almost everybody has said is a better screen. No yellowish whites , and truer color saturation. personally on my Gnex i use a different kernel just to make the colors look more natural. and the s4 pro far surpasses the TI Omap we have. the TI processor, even being dual core, is at the bottom of the barrel, the s4, and s4 pro quad core, give a much much better performance and also better battery life. So even having a non removable battery in the nexus 4, with the better processor will help equate to much better battery life then we have. Also depending on the radios, which we wont know till it comes out. I agree LTE is a downer, but alot of people use their home wifi's anyways which usually will give better, more consistent speeds. And 16GB isnt that bad of storage, considering all the cloud based services out there. All in all, the nexus 4 is a tremendous upgrade over the Gnex, especially taking hardware into consideration. Yes we all will have 4.2, but i can guarantee even if we overclock and set the governor to performance, we wont match the performance of the nexus 4, which doing that would also give us probably less then half the battery life of the nexus 4.


Honestly though, how much horsepower do you need in a cell phone? Aside from having a dong measuring contest with benchmark apps, I really don't see the need. Now granted, coming from the TBolt and up to a dual-core processor was a nice noticeable improvement, but damn, where does it stop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> All these comments about tmobile. If I wanted coverage similar to the vonage phone (connects to any wifi) I would get tmobile. But I like to use my phone when im outside of certain areas. Down here they have ONE tmobile store. Reason why they only have one is because one store and 2 employees can handle the whole load of people buying tmobile. They have a whole 35,000 towers. But i bet only 10 of them actually have equipment on them because they SUCK.


This is phenomenally TRUE...here's the deal..big red is 2nd to none in speed.. coverage.. and reliability... TMobile is a horrendous carrier.. I literally could not make a phone call in my neighborhood with them.. I will get the next phone I like lol whenever I get the money

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droid_ALM2ND (Jul 10, 2011)

I would absolutely love to get the Nexus 4 but after thinking about it hard it's not worth the money for me. HSPA+ sucks in my city. Plus I'm on an employee account with Verizon. That mean unlimited 4G LTE at a phenomenal price. I also tether my Nexus 7 to my Galaxy Nexus.

I'm going with the HTC DNA. Same quad core S4 Pro processor, better screen at 1080p (440ppi), 5" SLCD 3 screen (and if you guys seen the SLCD 2 on the One X then you know it's one of if not the best screen currently on the market), bigger battery at 2500mAh, 2GB of RAM, and it's a nice looking phone. Picking this over the Note II because of the size (I max out at 5" smartphones), not a fan of TouchWiz although it has great features now, and the Exynos processor. Not sure if CyanogenMod made the decision to support Exynos devices yet but last thing I've heard is that they were not.

Also a few of my favorite devs from my Incredible and Thunderbolt days said they were picking up this device after the GNexus. Think about it, the rumored Nexus 5 were based of these exact same specs of the HTC DNA and J Butterfly. Flash AOSP on this thing and you'll have an unofficial Nexus 5 with slightly better specs than the Nexus 4. It will be up to the dev and their skills to keep up with the updates but I know when I had my Thunderbolt Slayher had that thing updated to the latest GB version literally hours after the Nexus S got OTA's. Don't think he'all be getting this phone cause last thing we talked about was him going to T-Mobile but I pray and hoping this device will have a decent dev community like my previous HTC's.

I also don't mind staying on Sense if I have to. I'll have my Nexus 7 and I'm still keeping my Galaxy Nexus when I upgrade so even if that phone never see's AOSP (which I highly doubt it won't see it) I'll still have my two rooted AOSP devices.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

0dBu said:


> Honestly though, how much horsepower do you need in a cell phone? Aside from having a dong measuring contest with benchmark apps, I really don't see the need. Now granted, coming from the TBolt and up to a dual-core processor was a nice noticeable improvement, but damn, where does it stop?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 It's a big difference depending on how you use you phone. People need to stop thinking of them as cell phones and more as pcs now.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Droid_ALM2ND said:


> I would absolutely love to get the Nexus 4 but after thinking about it hard it's not worth the money for me. HSPA+ sucks in my city. Plus I'm on an employee account with Verizon. That mean unlimited 4G LTE at a phenomenal price. I also tether my Nexus 7 to my Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> I'm going with the HTC DNA. Same quad core S4 Pro processor, better screen at 1080p (440ppi), 5" SLCD 3 screen (and if you guys seen the SLCD 2 on the One X then you know it's one of if not the best screen currently on the market), bigger battery at 2500mAh, 2GB of RAM, and it's a nice looking phone. Picking this over the Note II because of the size (I max out at 5" smartphones), not a fan of TouchWiz although it has great features now, and the Exynos processor. Not sure if CyanogenMod made the decision to support Exynos devices yet but last thing I've heard is that they were not.
> 
> ...


The only thing about the DNA is those freaking hardware buttons. I just don't understand why OEMs just don't give it up already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Droid_ALM2ND said:


> I would absolutely love to get the Nexus 4 but after thinking about it hard it's not worth the money for me. HSPA+ sucks in my city. Plus I'm on an employee account with Verizon. That mean unlimited 4G LTE at a phenomenal price. I also tether my Nexus 7 to my Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> I'm going with the HTC DNA. Same quad core S4 Pro processor, better screen at 1080p (440ppi), 5" SLCD 3 screen (and if you guys seen the SLCD 2 on the One X then you know it's one of if not the best screen currently on the market), bigger battery at 2500mAh, 2GB of RAM, and it's a nice looking phone. Picking this over the Note II because of the size (I max out at 5" smartphones), not a fan of TouchWiz although it has great features now, and the Exynos processor. Not sure if CyanogenMod made the decision to support Exynos devices yet but last thing I've heard is that they were not.
> 
> ...


I would love to have the DNA as my next device, but I'm gonna wait until AOSP/CM10/AOKP (either is fine) is available before jumping on that bandwagon. The situation with the TBolt's RIL kinda soured me to the idea of any HTC device on VZW. That and I'm really happy with my GNEX (on VZW) on AOKP that I'm very comfortable with waiting for the next ideal device (on AOSP).


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Unless someone else comes up with unlimited 4g like how I"m grandfathered into on VZW I'm never gonna switch carriers, and that likely means sticking with my GNex for a while.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have an upgrade available now but, like many others, I'm not going to use it if I lose unlimited.

I'm happy with my GNex as I sit at a desk all day so I always have it plugged in. I am disappointed that the "drop on" charging dock utilizing the pins never materialized as that would be perfect for me.

As for my next phone, I'll see what the next 6-8 months brings. If there's something cool out there that I really want I'll probably just buy outright to keep my current contract going.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that HTC Droid DNA looks a little more real (New info at technobuffalo) I'm getting pretty excited. Time will tell. I have an upgrade on another line in Jan.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I made the swap to a 32gb S3. Since the bootloader can be unlocked, it seemed like the natural next step. I'm running a 4.1.2 AOSP ROM, and I installed a 32gb card, giving me 64gb, and I'm very happy with it. The wife, and son still have their Nexuses (Nexii?), so I figure if I want to come back, I can give the S3 to one of them, and take back a Nexus.


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm happy with the Gnex for now. Its still fast, amazing development and the other features work well enough for me. Most of the fun for me is ROMs and mods and a Nexus has that in spades.

I will probably move to another carrier when my contract is up in a year. I like a nexus and would also like to use my phone overseas when I travel (GSM-seems CDME/GSM is not a priority for the Nexus lines).

I will miss the unlimited data but I actually don't use too much data as it is. My wife is on At&t and her reception is fine. One small perk that I will miss is being able to call from my cell to my home landline for free (I don't have cell reception at the house).

Vzw is terrible in terms of rates and phone releases. I'm looking forward to being a free agent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vandyman (Aug 1, 2012)

I got the GNex in December of 2011 when it was released with the attention of keeping it for 2 years. 
The GNex has a lot of potential left in it to last 1 more year. That is what custom rom are for.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> The only thing about the DNA is those freaking hardware buttons. I just don't understand why OEMs just don't give it up already.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I understand that the latest versions of Android are trying to do away with them but... does it REALLY matter that much? The way I look at it is with the physical buttons you don't have to worry about apps enabling the ability to hide those buttons for you. Example, some apps when watching video don't hide the back/home/app buttons in turn wasting screen space.

Physical buttons may be an old thing but IMO they aren't worth the complaint. :\

Also, to add to the conversation, I'm keeping my eye on the HTC DNA. I like the 5 inch + phablet concept. The only thing I am skeptical of is the battery life and the GPU performance when pushing to a 1080p screen.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I understand that the latest versions of Android are trying to do away with them but... does it REALLY matter that much? The way I look at it is with the physical buttons you don't have to worry about apps enabling the ability to hide those buttons for you. Example, some apps when watching video don't hide the back/home/app buttons in turn wasting screen space.
> 
> Physical buttons may be an old thing but IMO they aren't worth the complaint. :\
> 
> Also, to add to the conversation, I'm keeping my eye on the HTC DNA. I like the 5 inch + phablet concept. The only thing I am skeptical of is the battery life and the GPU performance when pushing to a 1080p screen.


for me it matters a lot, i love the custimization options it adds with roms like aokp. i could see how others would be bothered by it, but ive been using the gnex since january and i just cant bring myself to part with them. As a matter of fact i didnt get the s3 for this very reason, if it had had software buttons i would have dropped the gnex back in july


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> the GNex beats the Nex4 in a few catagories, idk what some of you are complaining about. We will get the same 4.2 that the Nex4 has, we have 32gb, LTE, AMOLED, removable battery, unlimited data (most of us) and kick-ass coverage (VZW may be expensive and pull some shit, but their goal is coverage and customer service, and they do those in spades).
> 
> Nexus 4 is a bad ass phone, but not all much better than our Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> edit- and that is why i (and im sure others) chose the GNex, longevity. The only phones with 4.2 are Nexus phones and will only be Nexus phones for some time, rejoice in that fact


I like this guy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought my Gnex this summer literally days before they got rid of grandfathered unlimited data upgrades.. I had to choose between the GS3 or the Gnex. Having been using the 4.1 radios within a week or so of getting the Gnex, I have not experienced much of the pain that early adopters had to go through. Paired with custom ROMS and 32gb + my 5 removable batteries I got on Amazon for $5 a pop, I really can't complain. I would love to have a better camera like the N4, but realistically I can ride out the remaining 18 months on my contract providing that I get to keep my unlimited data. Come upgrade time, it will be a whole nother world.. the cell phone game changes so fast especially on the android front.

What I really don't get is how so many people are so anxious to get rid of their Gnex's when they could at the most only be 1 year old!! You must be some rich ballers, because even if I had been stuck with a horrible phone (I personally love my Gnex!) I would ride out my contract and avoid paying the ETF... unless of course you have unlimited and plan on staying with Verizon then I guess it doesn't matter since you will be paying full price from now on


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> for me it matters a lot, i love the custimization options it adds with roms like aokp. i could see how others would be bothered by it, but ive been using the gnex since january and i just cant bring myself to part with them. As a matter of fact i didnt get the s3 for this very reason, if it had had software buttons i would have dropped the gnex back in july


I can agree with that. I don't mess with those types of customizations so i guess that's why i don't really care.

Maybe I should adventure more into the world of UI customization. :3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

The only reason I'm anxious to get rid of this phone is because of the battery life. I just spent the entire weekend with two good friends who have iphones, and we do basically the same type of activity on our phones. Comparing my battery life to theirs was really sad. It's just atrocious.

I do have extra batteries, and I carry one around with me at all times. It's really a pain in the ass though, and I just wish Android devices could solve the battery issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> The only reason I'm anxious to get rid of this phone is because of the battery life. I just spent the entire weekend with two good friends who have iphones, and we do basically the same type of activity on our phones. Comparing my battery life to theirs was really sad. It's just atrocious.
> 
> I do have extra batteries, and I carry one around with me at all times. It's really a pain in the ass though, and I just wish Android devices could solve the battery issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same here. There are only 2 things that I envy about iPhones. Build quality and battery life.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Getting the N4 and ditching VZW when my contract is up in January. T-Mo prepaid, here I come. Going to save hundreds of dollars a year, easily enough to pay for a new nexus every year.

Tired of the horrible battery life and crazy bill each month.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

I finally broke down today and decided I was going to sell my Gnex LTE and buy the N4 and do prepaid to save myself some money. My contract is up and now I am just waiting to see what I want to do....
I get home and start pricing prepaid on T-Mobile and At&t and realize that its not that much cheaper. I pay $84 a month by myself on Verizon with unlimited 4G and At&t is $65 with 1gb of data. Not worth it at all. I guess the best option I have is to just buy a Nexus 10 and tether it to my unlimited 4g. That way I satisfy my itch for a new google device and keep my good service. 
I too am sick of my terrible battery life on this battery sucker but I think 4.2 and all the dev support we have makes up for it.....(well having 3 spare batteries does XD)


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> I finally broke down today and decided I was going to sell my Gnex LTE and buy the N4 and do prepaid to save myself some money. My contract is up and now I am just waiting to see what I want to do....
> I get home and start pricing prepaid on T-Mobile and At&t and realize that its not that much cheaper. I pay $84 a month by myself on Verizon with unlimited 4G and At&t is $65 with 1gb of data. Not worth it at all. I guess the best option I have is to just buy a Nexus 10 and tether it to my unlimited 4g. That way I satisfy my itch for a new google device and keep my good service.
> I too am sick of my terrible battery life on this battery sucker but I think 4.2 and all the dev support we have makes up for it.....(well having 3 spare batteries does XD)


did you check straight talk? they are much cheaper, just depends on what kinda service you can get in your area. I have been seriously considering it for the past week but i dont think ill be able to do it since i have about 7 other people on my account at verizon.

Im hoping the n7 4.2 update drops soon, plus AOSP im hoping the following ROMs will cure my itch for a while.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> did you check straight talk? they are much cheaper, just depends on what kinda service you can get in your area. I have been seriously considering it for the past week but i dont think ill be able to do it since i have about 7 other people on my account at verizon.
> 
> Im hoping the n7 4.2 update drops soon, plus AOSP im hoping the following ROMs will cure my itch for a while.


I haven't checked straight talk.... But I think I want my unlimited too bad to give it up. I think if I was on the new tiered plans I would be much more convinced to switch because of a price difference.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

What's next for me? Waiting for the first 4.2 AOSP ROMs to drop of course! And to continue enjoying the reason I bought the Nexus in the first place: for being a Nexus. I'll be happy with this until my contract is up in March. Maybe then I'll flip it for a Nexus 4, but for now I don't see any reason to ditch this baby since it's certainly not going to get any worse from here.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

I am buying a Nexus 4 and switching back to TMO . My phone bill will go from 220 to 100 bucks for the wife and I.

Interwebbings enabled by default


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

ronnieruff said:


> I am buying a Nexus 4 and switching back to TMO . My phone bill will go from 220 to 100 bucks for the wife and I.
> 
> Interwebbings enabled by default


I would LOVE to be able to do that, but in my apartment I get FULL bars of LTE and my friend with T-mobile has to walk outside just to make or recieve phone calls. Also he doesn't 3g or 4g in town where as I have both at no less than 2 bars. i..... just.... cant do it. The bigger cities where I go to bmx and do things would be fine, but I don't live there. I need signal where I am everyday. Poor T-mobile in my area. And it sucks that At&T isn't much cheaper than verizon and my unlimited makes it worth so much more.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

auxiliarypie said:


> the GNex beats the Nex4 in a few catagories, idk what some of you are complaining about. We will get the same 4.2 that the Nex4 has, we have 32gb, LTE, AMOLED, removable battery, unlimited data (most of us) and kick-ass coverage (VZW may be expensive and pull some shit, but their goal is coverage and customer service, and they do those in spades).
> 
> Nexus 4 is a bad ass phone, but not all much better than our Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> edit- and that is why i (and im sure others) chose the GNex, longevity. The only phones with 4.2 are Nexus phones and will only be Nexus phones for some time, rejoice in that fact


when you drive a cadillac you do not complain about the fuel economy of it....you enjoy the comfort, quaility, and performance. i bought this phone because the gnex will be a viable phone for at least two years. plain and simple. i purchased a droid x and in less than a year it was out of date in verizons eyes. no longer viable... i love my gnex and will be faithful to it for the two years i promised to it. i am now out of contract and have no desire to leave verizon due to my unlimited plan and coverage in my area and will purchase my next phone straight out to keep my plan. if you haggle enough with them they will sell the phone at contract price with out signing a contract. just have to buy at least 6 accesories. thats what i did with my gnex


----------



## bassdelux15 (Jun 28, 2012)

Moving to T-Mobile prepaid with the nexus 4, good bye contracts and hello lower cellular bill.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giant22000 (Jan 1, 2012)

As a bscriber for ten years on Verizon I chose to break my contact and pay the etf, even though I'm a grandfathered unlimited data customer. I now no longer have contracts and am free from any particular carrier.

Verizon is clearing punishing there long term loyal customers and I chose to say no to their BS and not
have to buy into to their prepackaged pop tart teeny bullish!t phones that they are obligated to push at the time.

I'm also saving $100 a month on my phone bill.

Don't hear what I'm not saying, my current carrier is far from perfect but I can choose to leave at anytime should I get sick of them. So far so good though.

BTW.... Straight Talk ftw.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> I am buying a Nexus 4 and switching back to TMO . My phone bill will go from 220 to 100 bucks for the wife and I.
> 
> Interwebbings enabled by default


Would LOVE to be able to do this as well, I live in rural Michigan and T-Mobile coverage just doesn't get to us. You literally have to walk out of the house and stand by the road to get a single bar of service (my buddy has had to do it numerous times). I wish I could save me and my wife $100/month by switching and going with a GSM network. Could import phones and just use them till my hearts content (or wallet empty...). Sadly, unless T-Mobile expands the coverage drastically, my wife and i will be stuck with unlimited(that parts not so bad







) on Verizon.

I am seriously considering picking up a Galaxy Note 2 off contract though...
Anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

*edited for grammar *


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

shiznic said:


> if you haggle enough with them they will sell the phone at contract price with out signing a contract. just have to buy at least 6 accesories. thats what i did with my gnex


Say what?


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

giant22000 said:


> As a bscriber for ten years on Verizon I chose to break my contact and pay the etf, even though I'm a grandfathered unlimited data customer. I now no longer have contracts and am free from any particular carrier.
> 
> Verizon is clearing punishing there long term loyal customers and I chose to say no to their BS and not
> have to buy into to their prepackaged pop tart teeny bullish!t phones that they are obligated to push at the time.
> ...


Hmm having no contract does sound nice... but being grandfathered unlimited myself I can't justify leaving for a pre-paid / straight talk setup. That unlimited 4G is addicting.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Hmm having no contract does sound nice... but being grandfathered unlimited myself I can't justify leaving for a pre-paid / straight talk setup. That unlimited 4G is addicting.


Yes I have to agree.. I seriously considered it but right now I just can't justify it. Once T-Mobile gets a little better coverage in my area and me and my wife's contracts are up I'll reevaluate. Probably gonna grab the next Verizon phone with a decent camera and battery life with on screen buttons. Thought about the note 2 but no on screen buttons just ruined it for me. The camera on the RAZR HD ruined it, I really wanted to that to be my next phone but the camera is just unacceptable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Yes I have to agree.. I seriously considered it but right now I just can't justify it. Once T-Mobile gets a little better coverage in my area and me and my wife's contracts are up I'll reevaluate. Probably gonna grab the next Verizon phone with a decent camera and battery life with on screen buttons. Thought about the note 2 but no on screen buttons just ruined it for me. The camera on the RAZR HD ruined it, I really wanted to that to be my next phone but the camera is just unacceptable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Tmobile with better coverage. Thats like saying your waiting for magic johnson to get well from his AIDS....

Tmobile sucked ass in 2000 when I got verizon and it hasnt changed in the 12 1/2 years since. Only reason they survived and didnt get merged when cingular disappeared was they had the prepaid sidekick3.

There commercial about the 35,000 towers... They can lease the pole in my backyard with a antenna on it, doesnt mean its coverage. Just means they have a tower. Which legally is just a metal structure that you can put things on.


----------



## mfdemicco (Jan 4, 2012)

0dBu said:


> Honestly though, how much horsepower do you need in a cell phone? Aside from having a dong measuring contest with benchmark apps, I really don't see the need. Now granted, coming from the TBolt and up to a dual-core processor was a nice noticeable improvement, but damn, where does it stop?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agreed, and what's the point of a fast phone on a slow network?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

If battery life is the only gripe people have with the GNex, than just buy an extra battery. Or a few extra. If you don't need NFC they can be had for like $5. Buy them charge them up and leave one where you are most (car, work, home....). It really isn't that much of a hassle to swap the battery.

For me I'll probably be looking at the DNA for the better camera and larger screen.

I will also check out windows 8. I am really liking win8 on my laptop and may consider making the move away from android. But windows apps are lacking significantly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm likely not buying this year and will ride out my contract, which isn't bad because I love the Gnex and VZW is the only viable carrier out here without exception, but the DNA is extremely tempting. Out of the OEM skins, I without a doubt like Sense best and with the hardware out now, I think it has the potential to be the best android experience out other than stock. Not to mention, that screen is going to be absolutely breathtaking.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

Droid RAZR HD Maxx. Root it and flash jakeday's new ROM. Picking the phone up today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

With T-Mobile the phrase works in reverse... come and they will build it


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

cubsf4n said:


> Droid RAZR HD Maxx. Root it and flash jakeday's new ROM. Picking the phone up today.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would have loved to upgrade to the RAZR MAXX HD but I don't have the spare change you buy it out right. (pulls up Chrome to check Craigslist. )

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I would have loved to upgrade to the RAZR MAXX HD but I don't have the spare change you buy it out right. (pulls up Chrome to check Craigslist. )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I have already looked, they aren't much cheaper Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mfdemicco (Jan 4, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I would have loved to upgrade to the RAZR MAXX HD but I don't have the spare change you buy it out right. (pulls up Chrome to check Craigslist. )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Great phone but locked bootloader and hardly any custom roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CyDetrakD (Jun 29, 2011)

When i got my Xoom back in November i used my phone alot less as my main device for android things until the GNex came out. Then with my new toy i used the crap out of it but i always get great battery life even with heavy usage all due to the sick combo of Aokp and Franco's kernel. I put away my beast of a laptop for months due to having both my GED devices until Diablo3 came out. Now i still use my Xoom at home mostly and my phone's never gets below 85 percent while im at work with an hour screen on time and 2 hours of talk time because I'm grinding on D3 while I'm on the job. As long as Team Kang keeps dropping the best roms out for the phone than i will never upgrade. I was tempted but when it comes down to it i am very happy with my phone and hope when my contract runs out Vzw will get the Nexus 5 which i will be buying off contract for once since i don't ever wanna lose my unlimited data on the best coverage and best speeds everywhere I've been to.


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Verizon = best signal coverage blah blah blah.... this is why Verizon stays in business and does things the way that they do... if u get lost somewhere hypothetically which carrier would u prefer... just sayin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> Verizon = best signal coverage blah blah blah.... this is why Verizon stays in business and does things the way that they do... if u get lost somewhere hypothetically which carrier would u prefer... just sayin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If I got lost i would want Verizon.....because they have the best coverage....was that a serious question?

And I know plenty of people who have dropped Verizon because of their bullshit. As soon as they drop me from unlimited data I will do the same, as they are huge douches.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> If I got lost i would want Verizon.....because they have the best coverage....was that a serious question?
> 
> And I know plenty of people who have dropped Verizon because of their bullshit. As soon as they drop me from unlimited data I will do the same, as they are huge douches.


That is the ONLY reason I would drop them. Taking my unlimited data is the same as saying they no longer want my business.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

And you guys are the minority. Hate VzW all you want but AT&T doesn't have unlimited and soon, most if not all other carriers won't either. T-Mobile right now has no choice as they use their unlimited data to get the handfuls of people who complain they want unlimited yet they don't go over 2GB of data. T-Mobile is a good company for some but for a lot of the country it is awful. I like their plans and attitude towards the consumers but their coverage is a complete joke overall compared to AT&T and VzW.

tl;dr VzW doesn't care if you leave and neither do most of us


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Barf said:


> If I got lost i would want Verizon.....because they have the best coverage....was that a serious question?
> 
> And I know plenty of people who have dropped Verizon because of their bullshit. As soon as they drop me from unlimited data I will do the same, as they are huge douches.


Is their customer service that much worse than the other carriers? My impression is that they are all pretty bad at customer service.

I haven't really had any issues with Verizon CS anyway. I'm still getting an employee discount on my account for a job I left 4 years ago, and they let me upgrade a month early after my DInc stopped working for no reason. So no complaints from me!


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> If I got lost i would want Verizon.....because they have the best coverage....was that a serious question?
> 
> And I know plenty of people who have dropped Verizon because of their bullshit. As soon as they drop me from unlimited data I will do the same, as they are huge douches.


Definitely a serious question... I don't know anyone who has had problems with verizons service or coverage..I'm sure they r out there.... although I love tinkering with my device as do all of us here.. what is the point of another carrier when none of them compare coverage wise.. I live in CT .. I had T-Mobile.. couldn't even make a call in my home let alone use the data unless I was like a block down the road.. in the end until another carrier can provide the same type of coverage reliability and speed I will stay with my unlimited plan from them.. I wanna b able to use my device anywhere not just certain places

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> Definitely a serious question... I don't know anyone who has had problems with verizons service or coverage..I'm sure they r out there.... although I love tinkering with my device as do all of us here.. what is the point of another carrier when none of them compare coverage wise.. I live in CT .. I had T-Mobile.. couldn't even make a call in my home let alone use the data unless I was like a block down the road.. in the end until another carrier can provide the same type of coverage reliability and speed I will stay with my unlimited plan from them.. I wanna b able to use my device anywhere not just certain places
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I took your original post as sarcasm, it was probably the blah blahs lol. My apologies.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

As long as the DNA will be 300 or under I will probably check that out now. As long as the specs are in line. Less important on ram and such and more on size and resolution.


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm starting to like that device spec wise.. we will c what it brings to the table

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

dustinmj said:


> Good call guys!


The leaks indicated a price of $199. If it is $199 I'll probably buy it shortly after release. If its $299 I will wait til the price drops. I still have the Gnex, so I don't need a new phone, but $199 would push me over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

The DNA looks like it's going to be solid specs-wise. I've been considering it over the Note 2 for the screen and Sense - I really fucking hate TouchWiz and always thought Sense looks great. I'm holding off to see about the battery life, however. HTC devices are notoriously bad in the battery life department, and a 1080p screen seems like it will be a lot to power.

I just don't understand why companies are not focusing more on battery life today. A while ago it wasn't that big of a deal, but it seems like it's at the forefront of consumer's interests lately. I just want a smooth software experience coupled with at least one full day of battery life. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> I just want a smooth software experience coupled with at least one full day of battery life. Is that too much to ask for?


for now, unless u buy a Moto Maxx, yes, form is still trumping function. :-/

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kingwaffle (Jun 16, 2011)

My contract is up in December. Taking my business to T-Mobile, even though their coverage blows.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

HTC DNA is looking pretty sweet. Just depends on if I have the money/upgrade by then..


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

vcapezio said:


> I just don't understand why companies are not focusing more on battery life today. A while ago it wasn't that big of a deal, but it seems like it's at the forefront of consumer's interests lately. I just want a smooth software experience coupled with at least one full day of battery life. Is that too much to ask for?


Battery technology may be at its peak. I'm not a physicist, but my guess is there's not much else they can do to optimize a battery. Unless they use radio active material the only option is to make larger batteries, but at the same time phones are getting larger and faster and more demanding of power.

Its the tech that the battery is power that needs to be made to run more efficiently.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Battery technology may be at its peak. I'm not a physicist, but my guess is there's not much else they can do to optimize a battery. Unless they use radio active material the only option is to make larger batteries, but at the same time phones are getting larger and faster and more demanding of power.
> 
> Its the tech that the battery is power that needs to be made to run more efficiently.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Moto has the right idea with the Maxx (and Samsung with the Note 2) make bigger batteries and slim the hardware down. It needs to be picked up by all of the manufactures.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Leaving and not turing back, RAZR MAXX HD here i come. I dont give a crap anymore about Stock Android, I want Battery, Battery, Battery.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Battery technology may be at its peak. I'm not a physicist, but my guess is there's not much else they can do to optimize a battery. Unless they use radio active material the only option is to make larger batteries, but at the same time phones are getting larger and faster and more demanding of power.
> 
> Its the tech that the battery is power that needs to be made to run more efficiently.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I hate to continually bring up the iPhone, but I don't think this argument really holds any weight. The iPhone 5 got larger, finally received LTE, and I don't think the battery sized even increased...yet it gets comparable or better battery life than the 4S. A lot can be said for software optimization.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Android battery life is mostly the fault of Java and the Dalvik Virtual Machine it runs on.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Android battery life is mostly the fault of Java and the Dalvik Virtual Machine it runs on.


And here I thought it was the 5 inch displays and the older basebands and SoCs that were built on older manufacturing processes.

That's almost as ridiculous as saying that PBS is the reason the US is in a debt crisis.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> And here I thought it was the 5 inch displays and the older basebands and SoCs that were built on older manufacturing processes.
> 
> That's almost as ridiculous as saying that PBS is the reason the US is in a debt crisis.


If one knew much about how Java & Dalvik worked on the development level, they wouldn't say that.

Java running the Oracle JVM is a highly power/resource sucking programming language compared to native code.

Java running on still a work in progress Dalvik VM is an even bigger power sucker/resource eater than it is on a PC with the Oracle JVM. Even more so when used inefficiently by less than experienced third party app developers.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> If one knew much about how Java & Dalvik worked on the development level, they wouldn't say that.
> 
> Java running the Oracle JVM is a highly power/resource sucking programming language compared to native code.
> 
> Java running on still a work in progress Dalvik VM is an even bigger power sucker/resource eater than it is on a PC with the Oracle JVM. Even more so when used inefficiently by less than experienced third party app developers.


So then why is the Android platform basically on par with competing platforms like iOS and WP (not to mention blackberry and webOS) in terms of battery life? Why aren't iPhones literally blowing away Android phones out of the water when it comes to battery life?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> So then why is the Android platform basically on par with competing platforms like iOS and WP (not to mention blackberry and webOS) in terms of battery life? Why aren't iPhones literally blowing away Android phones out of the water when it comes to battery life?


They do. 

Also for the ipad: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6385/microsoft-surface-review/9


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> So then why is the Android platform basically on par with competing platforms like iOS and WP (not to mention blackberry and webOS) in terms of battery life? Why aren't iPhones literally blowing away Android phones out of the water when it comes to battery life?


You do know that the iPhone 4 and 4S battery is only 1420 and 1430mAh respectively, right? And the iPhone 5 battery is only 1440mAh, right? And Android phones need at least 2100mAh to achieve the same battery life, right?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Leaving and not turing back, RAZR MAXX HD here i come. I dont give a crap anymore about Stock Android, I want Battery, Battery, Battery.


Peace!


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> You do know that the iPhone 4 and 4S battery is only 1420 and 1430mAh respectively, right? And the iPhone 5 battery is only 1440mAh, right? And Android phones need at least 2100mAh to achieve the same battery life, right?


Yeah but the iPhone has a much smaller display...


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I bet ya the iPhone with the same size screen as gnex would do the same battery life. As for my MAXX HD battery life today, unplugged since 9am.. It's now midnight.. I'm at 83%..

A comment on the HTC, I've seen and felt the phone that the outside is exactly the same (other than slight camera and led tweaking) I don't like the shape. Others may though. Can't comment on anything spec wise or menus as I saw a similar phone with a plain dual core. Nothing special.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.anandtech...one-4-review/13

I'll just leave this here and give up because it's not worth arguing about all night when it doesnt matter in the end. However, that compares the iphone 4 to the original incredible, which was 3.7" versus 3.5" and not a huge difference in size. Inc's battery life is crap compared to it.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://www.anandtech...one-4-review/13
> 
> I'll just leave this here and give up because it's not worth arguing about all night when it doesnt matter in the end. However, that compares the iphone 4 to the original incredible, which was 3.7" versus 3.5" and not a huge difference in size. Inc's battery life is crap compared to it.


Alright, fair enough, but please keep in mind you were the one that made the claim, I wasn't trying to instigate an argument.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

And I stand by my claim. I just agree to disagree.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://www.anandtech...one-4-review/13
> 
> I'll just leave this here and give up because it's not worth arguing about all night when it doesnt matter in the end. However, that compares the iphone 4 to the original incredible, which was 3.7" versus 3.5" and not a huge difference in size. Inc's battery life is crap compared to it.


the droid 1 i feel is just as comparable to the iphone 4(maybe in fact more so since the iphone has an 800mhz processor not a 1ghz processor) as the droid inc is and the droid 1 got better battery life(in real world usage) than the iphone 4 did, htc is known for having bad battery life, in fact my friend with a rezound gets terrible battery life, i think its 1 hour screen on time with 6 hours of battery life(which is still worse than the iphone 4) is what he usually gets

so i disagree with your claim


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> the droid 1 i feel is just as comparable to the iphone 4(maybe in fact more so since the iphone has an 800mhz processor not a 1ghz processor) as the droid inc is and the droid 1 got better battery life(in real world usage) than the iphone 4 did, htc is known for having bad battery life, in fact my friend with a rezound gets terrible battery life, i think its 1 hour screen on time with 6 hours of battery life(which is still worse than the iphone 4) is what he usually gets
> 
> so i disagree with your claim


Cool story bro. Get back on topic. This isn't a battery life comparison thread so if it isn't about the title don't post.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

back on topic. What's next for nexus owners? 4.2! it has dropped for the gsm I expect to be running a ported rom by end of the day.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats next for me?? I will wait until my upgrade is due and buy the SG4


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

When the GS4 comes out, I'll grab a GS3 when they go on sale on Swappa.com... cheap!. I have no problems being a generation behind in phones. As long as developers make ROMs, I'm happy.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't wait to get rid of my nexus. I'm sick of it honestly. I always get sick of phones I'm debating if I want to try out the HTC windows phone or I have an iPhone 5 to use just wish there was jailbreak!

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

HTC DROID DNA? Will be announced today at 11 am or 12 pm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I can't wait to get rid of my nexus. I'm sick of it honestly. I always get sick of phones I'm debating if I want to try out the HTC windows phone or I have an iPhone 5 to use just wish there was jailbreak!
> 
> Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


Jail broken iPhones are glitchy and finicky at best. Have fun with that.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

3vohusker said:


> HTC DROID DNA? Will be announced today at 11 am or 12 pm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Wuut?! I'll keep an eye out for it. I kinda wanna it. More so that than the 4.2 update the GSM phones just got. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

It looks pretty sick. Based upon the reviews the battery life gets, I may be picking it up over the Note 2.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like I'll be getting a Droid DNA. Specs are right on and at $199 I can't justify using an upgrade on another line.

I want a better camera and better battery life. Looks like the DNA meets both of those.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a Droid DNA. Specs are right on and at $199 I can't justify using an upgrade on another line.
> 
> I want a better camera and better battery life. Looks like the DNA meets both of those.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

DNA looks great but that non-removable 2020 battery and no sdcard, no thanks.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> DNA looks great but that non-removable 2020 battery and no sdcard, no thanks.


Given HTC's history with shit battery, I think I gotta agree.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Barf said:


> Jail broken iPhones are glitchy and finicky at best. Have fun with that.


You have to know what sources to use. Not going to turn this into a android is better than iPhone thread. Its a phone. Cheers !

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

vcapezio said:


> The only reason I'm anxious to get rid of this phone is because of the battery life. I just spent the entire weekend with two good friends who have iphones, and we do basically the same type of activity on our phones. Comparing my battery life to theirs was really sad. It's just atrocious.
> 
> I do have extra batteries, and I carry one around with me at all times. It's really a pain in the ass though, and I just wish Android devices could solve the battery issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wldnt blame android...any piece of hardware in this generation with the specs we have ...with the kind of use that this awesomeness prompts results in battery drain...adapt.. Guys this phone is amazing for so many reasons ..I'm a phone upgrade addict myself so I get it... HTC dlx looks schweet and who doesn't want a new nexus ... Let us not shit on the glorious fun we have had crack flashing the hell out of this beauty ...and downloading our ROMs using unlimited 4g...I mean come on its sweet and u know it...I know I'm assuming the lte thing..but that seems to be majority here .. 2 pennies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> I wldnt blame android...any piece of hardware in this generation with the specs we have ...with the kind of use that this awesomeness prompts results in battery drain...adapt.. Guys this phone is amazing for so many reasons ..I'm a phone upgrade addict myself so I get it... HTC dlx looks schweet and who doesn't want a new nexus ... Let us not shit on the glorious fun we have had crack flashing the hell out of this beauty ...and downloading our ROMs using unlimited 4g...I mean come on its sweet and u know it...I know I'm assuming the lte thing..but that seems to be majority here .. 2 pennies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yet there are several phones that have better specs than the Galaxy Nexus and get far better battery life. The Galaxy Nexus is sub-par, there's a reason why you see so many for sale. There's a reason why I'm posting this from an S3 while my Galaxy Nexus has been collecting dust for the past couple months.

I'll dust it off to install 4.2 and then go back to my S3 on 4.1.1 because it's just a better experience. The only sweet thing about the VZW Galaxy Nexus is playing with AOSP.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> 4" screen with more pixels and LTE powered by a measly 1440mAh battery, yet gets as good, if not better, battery life than Android phones. The Thunderbolt had the same size battery with a 4.3" screen and LTE but couldn't even touch the same battery life, even with the huge extended battery.
> 
> Not even once.
> 
> ...


Not to thread jack but you interested in selling?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

The DNA is dope.. if I come across some spare coin to scoop this up I plan to.. battery life is never going to b an issue for me my chargers stay handy.. as long as a root exploit is obtained I'll b looking into this device..I'm not even counting on this boot loader getting unlocked lol not to mention with the nexus a simple sim swap and I can use that device as well.. I love buying new phones when I have the money lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Tybaltus PRIME said:


> I wldnt blame android...any piece of hardware in this generation with the specs we have ...with the kind of use that this awesomeness prompts results in battery drain...adapt.. Guys this phone is amazing for so many reasons ..I'm a phone upgrade addict myself so I get it... HTC dlx looks schweet and who doesn't want a new nexus ... Let us not shit on the glorious fun we have had crack flashing the hell out of this beauty ...and downloading our ROMs using unlimited 4g...I mean come on its sweet and u know it...I know I'm assuming the lte thing..but that seems to be majority here .. 2 pennies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I love my Galaxy Nexus, and I really love Android. What makes this device so amazing, though? I love the hell out of flashing ROMs, but what exactly does that get us but a bit more functionality? Camera: bleh. Battery life: awful. Performance: moderate. Screen: okay. I really appreciate and enjoy having stock Google, but in this over-saturated cell phone market that keeps pumping out devices, it only goes so far.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ON TOPIC

my next phone is probably gonna be a nexus 4, tbh lte in my area averages tmobiles hspa+ speeds and if my employer stops paying for my phone bill, im dropping verizon like a bad habit(dont care if i have unlimited data as well) and im getting tmobile's walmart plan or straight talk, both have excellent coverage in my area so tbh i dont think ill be missing out, if not however, than the sgs3 is the phone of my choice


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

To those who are still with VZW, if you have an unlimited plan, it will terminate under two circumstances- one you use the upgrade from Verizon (they force you into one of the new share/set data plans or two you downgrade (in other words terminate your data contact) or leave Verizon. They are pricy, but T Mobile sucks horribly, AT&T 4G is but laughable and that basically leaves you with rental carriers like Metro PCS and the like. Think about your data if you make this jump. I've been with Verizon for over ten years and have used the other carriers and have friends on both of them now, they stink! FYI

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> To those who are still with VZW, if you have an unlimited plan, it will terminate under two circumstances- one you use the upgrade from Verizon (they force you into one of the new share/set data plans or two you downgrade (in other words terminate your data contact) or leave Verizon. They are pricy, but T Mobile sucks horribly, AT&T 4G is but laughable and that basically leaves you with rental carriers like Metro PCS and the like. Think about your data if you make this jump. I've been with Verizon for over ten years and have used the other carriers and have friends on both of them now, they stink! FYI
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


As a Verizon user with unlimited data I thank you for this exclusive information. Good thing I didn't upgrade!


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

nhat said:


> 4" screen with more pixels and LTE powered by a measly 1440mAh battery, yet gets as good, if not better, battery life than Android phones. The Thunderbolt had the same size battery with a 4.3" screen and LTE but couldn't even touch the same battery life, even with the huge extended battery.
> 
> Not even once.
> 
> ...


Has nothing to do with software. The Gnex has crappy radios that cause battery drain because they have to be cranked up so high to work well.

The tbolt on the other hand was victim to Verizon wanting to add bloatware crap and axing the ics update. The Android 2.3 on it now gets decent life but it did have a high power suckling cpu to handle the lte speed. All in all it just wasn't thought out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

In accordance with my post earlier, here's what I'm getting with moderate usage of my phone, mostly on WIFI, but probably 35% on 4G... I found that when I flashed a new ROM and restored my apps with data that my battery life was worse than if I let it restore through Play or just the apps minus the data. I've seen incredible battery life with Jelly Belly running Tiny kernel and now with AOKP running Air kernel..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> I love my Galaxy Nexus, and I really love Android. What makes this device so amazing, though? I love the hell out of flashing ROMs, but what exactly does that get us but a bit more functionality? Camera: bleh. Battery life: awful. Performance: moderate. Screen: okay. I really appreciate and enjoy having stock Google, but in this over-saturated cell phone market that keeps pumping out devices, it only goes so far.


The intended audience for Nexus devices are developers so they can get a device cheap and also see the inner workings of the device for any apps they might develop. Crack flashers and others that root are just a side-effect of how open the device is.


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know what you're gettin your panties in a bunch for, I'm still excited on certain things I see people working on and perfecting on the gnex, not to mention the release and overflow of 4.2 stuff now, which is TOTALLY awesome so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

